# Full size SpecV wheel for Spare?



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

Does anyone know if the full size 17in wheel w/tire fit in the spare tire well in a SpecV and not be out of sorts so to speak? Has anyone done it? Visually I think it will fit. I want to replace to spare that came with the car. :thumbup:


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

ar02specv said:


> Does anyone know if the full size 17in wheel w/tire fit in the spare tire well in a SpecV and not be out of sorts so to speak? Has anyone done it? Visually I think it will fit. I want to replace to spare that came with the car. :thumbup:


You know how you could find out?

Take a guess.

Some of the questions asked.......


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

ar02specv said:


> Does anyone know if the full size 17in wheel w/tire fit in the spare tire well in a SpecV and not be out of sorts so to speak? Has anyone done it? Visually I think it will fit. I want to replace to spare that came with the car. :thumbup:


Nope, unless you have a '04-'05 with Brembo brake package. I believe the space is too small. I'd try it out to be sure man.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I can tell you the 02-03 spec rims do not fit


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you want to do this you are going to have to raise the entire floor a few inches to accomidate such.


----------

